# Sagging Right Rear Suspension



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

On a flat surface I noticed the left rear of my car was sagging about a half an inch lower than the right side. I took it into Audi and they noticed it as well. They checked the alignment and put it up on a lift etc. and found nothing wrong with it. Also, I have new tires and everything is been balanced and tire pressure is correct on all 4. If anybody has any insight as to what is going on I would greatly appreciate it. 

Attached are two pictures one of the left rear, and the other of the right rear. The pic with the larger gap is the right side.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

If the tires are the same diameter and nothing else is obviously amiss, sounds like a spring has settled more on one side than the other. If it is still in spec per Audi, then this is a good excuse for MSS or even H&R springs 

Every manufacturer will have a maximum tolerance for ride heights at different points for each model. They don't guarantee that they will sit exactly even, but I don't know Audi's SOP for this sort of issue. 

Rear springs are easy to change, if you decide to replace the spring yourself.

Good luck


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

Per your avatar/sig I noticed you have a RSB installed. Any chance something has come loose as a result of that install?


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

gengo said:


> Per your avatar/sig I noticed you have a RSB installed. Any chance something has come loose as a result of that install?


 Not a bad thought...I'll check but they had it on the lift so I'm assuming they looked.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

hightechrdn said:


> If the tires are the same diameter and nothing else is obviously amiss, sounds like a spring has settled more on one side than the other. If it is still in spec per Audi, then this is a good excuse for MSS or even H&R springs
> 
> Every manufacturer will have a maximum tolerance for ride heights at different points for each model. They don't guarantee that they will sit exactly even, but I don't know Audi's SOP for this sort of issue.
> 
> ...


 Very good excuse for MSS.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

J662 said:


> Very good excuse for MSS.


 No excuse needed! 

Seriously, I am surprised that they didn't offer to check the rear springs. I can't imagine they would expect somebody to accept that. If they won't do anything further, it really is a good reason to look at new springs....I would push the issue a little more or head to a different dealer.


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

Have someone sit in the driver's seat and then measure the gaps. Maybe it's not so bad???


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

gengo said:


> Have someone sit in the driver's seat and then measure the gaps. Maybe it's not so bad???


 The drivers side is the side it's sagging on. So if someone sat in drivers seat it would get even lower.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No excuse needed!
> 
> Seriously, I am surprised that they didn't offer to check the rear springs. I can't imagine they would expect somebody to accept that. If they won't do anything further, it really is a good reason to look at new springs....I would push the issue a little more or head to a different dealer.


 They said they checked and measured when it was on lift. I have a good relationship with them; they have been good there but I am pushing it a little further, however. How common is it for a spring to go bad? The senior tech that I know said he's never seen a bad spring on a car that's been brought in under warranty.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

FWIW, It's not uncommon to have one side slightly lower/higher than the other. 
Bet it all works out when you are in the drivers seat.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Disconnect one side of the RSB you may have a preload in the bar. put the car back down and move it back and forth to settle the suspension. If you have a preload in the bar the bar will push one side down in an effort to re leave the twist. carl


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

carl44 said:


> Disconnect one side of the RSB you may have a preload in the bar. put the car back down and move it back and forth to settle the suspension. If you have a preload in the bar the bar will push one side down in an effort to re leave the twist. carl


 Interesting. Thanks, I will try this.


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

Get a chubby girlfriend for a passenger? :heart_(_):heart: 

I like Carl's idea about the RSB too. 

It seems acceptable for cars to have some side-to-side height difference, but I think anything over 0.2" on a sports car is unreasonable. Even if performance was not affected or a concern, it would look bad aesthetically. I don't think anyone can tell how much sag you have from the pictures to know if it is "reasonable". Can you try measuring it with calipers so we can have some idea? 



J662 said:


> The drivers side is the side it's sagging on. So if someone sat in drivers seat it would get even lower.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

J662 said:


> Interesting. Thanks, I will try this.


 If you have a vagcom you can read the ride height in MM. it reads off the sensors on the control arms, very slick . i cant remember which controller # but mine was 2-3mm off side to side with me in it. carl


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

carl44 said:


> If you have a vagcom you can read the ride height in MM. it reads off the sensors on the control arms, very slick . i cant remember which controller # but mine was 2-3mm off side to side with me in it. carl


 Senior tech said this in regards to the RSB comment:

"The measurement from the ground to the body is the same, if there was preload, one side will definitely be higher than the other. This vehicle does not have preload in the system, magnetic ride is an open valve"


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

carl44 said:


> If you have a vagcom you can read the ride height in MM. it reads off the sensors on the control arms, very slick . i cant remember which controller # but mine was 2-3mm off side to side with me in it. carl


 This is a great idea. Will have to try.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

gengo said:


> Get a chubby girlfriend for a passenger? :heart_(_):heart:
> 
> I like Carl's idea about the RSB too.
> 
> It seems acceptable for cars to have some side-to-side height difference, but I think anything over 0.2" on a sports car is unreasonable. Even if performance was not affected or a concern, it would look bad aesthetically. I don't think anyone can tell how much sag you have from the pictures to know if it is "reasonable". Can you try measuring it with calipers so we can have some idea?


 I'd rather have a car that sags instead of a girlfriend that sags. 

It's about .5" lower on the right rear.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

if your using a tape measure don't measure from the ground. measure vertically from the bottom of the rim to the fender . its much more accurate and its the best quick check plus it takes the tire out of the mix. Ive spent 100 of hours doing corner balancing past track cars Ive owned .the best and most accurate way is to measure a car is the distance from the frame to a chassis plate with the drivers weight in the car . . carl


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

J662 said:


> Senior tech said this in regards to the RSB comment:
> 
> "The measurement from the ground to the body is the same, if there was preload, one side will definitely be higher than the other. This vehicle does not have preload in the system, magnetic ride is an open valve"


 There is no magnetic ride valve. the mag ride works by current induced into the fluid in the shocks. the current thickens the viscosity of the fluid and stiffens the shocks .carl


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

carl44 said:


> if your using a tape measure don't measure from the ground. measure vertically from the bottom of the rim to the fender . its much more accurate and its the best quick check plus it takes the tire out of the mix. Ive spent 100 of hours doing corner balancing past track cars Ive owned .the best and most accurate way is to measure a car is the distance from the frame to a chassis plate with the drivers weight in the car . . carl


 The tech is the one that mentioned measuring from the ground. I measured like you said from tire to fender. Just like what you see in the pics.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

carl44 said:


> if your using a tape measure don't measure from the ground. measure vertically from the bottom of the rim to the fender . its much more accurate and its the best quick check plus it takes the tire out of the mix. Ive spent 100 of hours doing corner balancing past track cars Ive owned .the best and most accurate way is to measure a car is the distance from the frame to a chassis plate with the drivers weight in the car . . carl


 Possible it's just a bad spring?


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

J662 said:


> Possible it's just a bad spring?


 It could be the front spring they work diagonally . If the LR is high the RF will be low. So if it is a spring it could be a front. Remember 60% of the weight is on the front so a weak front spring will make a bigger difference .carl


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

carl44 said:


> It could be the front spring they work diagonally . If the LR is high the RF will be low. So if it is a spring it could be a front. Remember 60% of the weight is on the front so a weak front spring will make a bigger difference .carl


 Thanks for the info. Didnt know that. It's the LR that is low, however.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

J662 said:


> Thanks for the info. Didnt know that. It's the LR that is low, however.


 check the RF is it high? carl


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

carl44 said:


> check the RF is it high? carl


 Just checked. All are equal except for the left rear.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

J662 said:


> Just checked. All are equal except for the left rear.


 Did you check for preload in the RSB? If that checks out confirm with vagcom. If that shows low its new spring time. Do not just replace one do a pair so they both settle the same. Carl


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

carl44 said:


> Did you check for preload in the RSB? If that checks out confirm with vagcom. If that shows low its new spring time. Do not just replace one do a pair so they both settle the same. Carl


 Thanks, Carl. Will check with vagcom need to check RSB still.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

J662 said:


> Thanks, Carl. Will check with vagcom need to check RSB still.


 i just checked its #14 sus elect then go the adv meas values. you will see the blocks to check to measure ride height carl 

Address 14: Susp. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-376.lbl 
Part No SW: 8J0 910 376 E HW: 8J0 907 376 E 
Component: J250 Raddaempfung 0110 
Revision: --H22--- Serial number: 190DPH 2247024 
Coding: 0000072 
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200 
VCID: 3169CA77A8B5CF909F5 

No fault code found..


----------

